# 9mm 147 grain



## HannibalTheCrow (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Smith & Wesson Model 910 9mm Auto.

I have been reading a lot of data concerning what grain bullet is best for a 9mm and I have heard most people say that 124 grain HP is the way to go.

I have also been told by a number of people that 147 grain HP hits much harder. 

I have seen that 147 has deeper pentitration in gelatin and expands just a bit less than the 124.

And then, I noticed that all the data is given for muzzle/25 yards & 50 yards.

If I am not mistaken, for home protection, i dont think i have a room in my house that is 25 yards long, let alone 50 yards.

I am seeing also that most confrontations happen at 21 feet or less.

If this is so, then wouldnt it make more sense to use the heavier grain 147?

I am fairly new to handguns and want to use the best self defense/home defense ammo.

Also, what are the recoil differences and which is louder between the two grains. 

Can you please help me make up my mind about this subject?

Thanks in advance for all you input it is greatly appreciated,

HannibalTheCrow


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I use it for my carry ammo because I like sub sonic speed compared to
the lighter ammo.I noticed no difference in recoil.I also use 115,124 grain 
ammo.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

I like cor-bon 115 gr. If it doesn't hit them hard enough just keep pulling the trigger!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What you want in defence is accuracy. Placement means more than anything. What size or weight of the bullet means nothing if you don't hit the target. Pick a good load and practice with it a lot. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I know I harp on this, but ANY quality modern hollowpoint will work fine for defense. I like 124 grain bullets in 9mm, but I would hardly be dissatisfied carrying 115 or 147 grainers. People put way too much mental energy into minute differences between rounds.

Ignore the gun magazine articles about defense ammo. Buy Golden Saber or Gold Dot or SXT or, if you must have semi-gimmicky ammo, CorBon DPX. Get some good training from serious instructors and practice what you learn. It's the latter that really makes a difference, not some paltry 23 grains of bullet weight.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Baldy and Mike. The differences aren't that huge. Buy what you can shoot a lot of and shoot it. Proficiency is the hugest factor in the effectiveness of your ammunition/pistol combo.
Do you want a little more weight for a little less velocity or vice versa? It doesn't seem to matter that much.


----------

